# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Cucharas, tenedores, llaves que se doblan

## tovidi

Hay miles de maneras con y sin manipulacion alguna, yo estoy buscando un concejo de alguien que las haya usado, hay de diferentes marcas y estan las chinas tambien, que a mi entender tal vez no sean muy diferentes a las mas caras pues el material esta patentado, no por ninguna casa de magia aclaro , como lei en una de ellas, quisiera concejos de cual es la mejor para comprar no por lo que se ve en un video pues muchas son solo mentiras, hoy en dia veo videos y no puedo creer como presentan los efectos cortados, claro asi efectos malisimos quedan alusinantes, por eso me refiero a gente que las este utilizando.
desde ya muchas gracias

----------


## MagNity

Tovidi,
Poco te puedo ayudar, pero cuidado, las "chinas" como llamas tu suelen dar más de un disgusto por la calidad del material,... personalmente o es una cosa para probar y hacer unas primeras ideas de un juego (para posteriormente comprar de calidad) o no lo compro, a menos que alguien me hable muy bien de alguno en concreto.
Lo que si te voy a pedir que por favor, revisa tu escritura, tu ortografía. Todo cometemos faltas y algo se nos puede pasar. Pero como mínimo que sea inteligible.

----------


## tovidi

Disculpa MagNity pero no entiendo lo de la ortografia pues solo faltan acentos , los cuales no hacen que no puedas entender lo que escribi, creo que es peor para un foro que el coordinador postee dos veces el mismo post, desde ya muchas gracias por tu caluroso recibimiento, de esa forma haces sentir a las personas muy comodas, seguramente es el efecto de tu atraccion magnetica.
Tal vez tampoco entiendas esto por falta de los acentos, un fuerte abrazo, y nuevamente gracias por tu recibimiento.

----------


## tovidi

Ante la duda, respondi solo a uno de los mensajes... se entendio?? gracias

----------


## MagNity

Tovidi, no quiero entrar en discusión. Por un lado la duplicidad de mensajes es algo que hace el foro según el navegador que se use, y no está en nuestras manos poderlo evitar. Y si solo ves que faltan acentos te daré un conSejo, hay más que eso, aluCinarias... Dejando de lado el correcto uso de la puntuación, que es lo que lo hace más difícil de leer. Creo que mis maneras fueron correctas, no las tuyas. Y si, nos tomamos en serio la correcta ortografía, los acentos también.

----------


## b12jose

Tovidi, 10 días en el foro y ya estás de greña con un Moderador... además sin razón... 

Si un moderador te dice algo y además se puede comprobar que tiene razón, lo que deberías hacer es pedir perdón y no empezar con tonterías tipo la duplicidad de mensajes... No obstante te insto a que re leas las normas del foro, entiendo que en la primera lectura no verías el punto que hablar de cuidar la ortografía, que a todos se nos escapan cosas... pero cuando nos lo dicen, pedimos perdón e intentamos que no pase más... 

Si no te sientes bienvenido por algo como esto, entiendo que es un problema tuyo, te ha contestado lo que has preguntado, de mejor o peor manera te ha contestado, y luego como coordinador/moderador te ha dicho que cuides tu ortografía, ya que como te he dicho está en las normas del foro y es nuestro deber cuando creemos oportuno recordarlas... 

No voy a entrar en el sermón, que has decidido dar a uno de los moderadores, pero si voy a entrar en que aquí los sermones los debemos de dar nosotros y sólo cuando creemos oportuno hacerlo...

Pero ten en cuenta que aquí los que estamos para esto somos nosotros.

Saludos

----------


## tovidi

Igualmente gracias por el recibimiento de ambos, gracias por discriminar, y sobre los sermones, solo en la iglesia... creo que hay gente que se quedo en el tunel del tiempo.
Mucho movimiento en el foro...
Tal vez , piensen solamente que de tanto cuidados, nadie quiere decir nada, pues esta todo medio muerto, no sabia que eran gramanazis, gracias por tus conSejos, estoy aluCinando.
Volviendo al tema de la magia, alguien uso alguna marca de cucharas o no??
Desde ya gracias, sigo aluCinado, son muy divertidos.
Si sale otro moderador a defender... ya es demasiado.
Y conSejo, lean a Gabriel Garcia Marquez en sus notas sobre ortografia.
Les pido no hagan el ultimo acto gramaticonazi y discriminador... mucha suerte, algo de magia....

----------


## MagNity

vale, es fácil. Existen unas normas, nos gusten o no... y el insulto gratuito no es tolerado, y menos sin motivo alguno. Cuando alguien entra quejándose por no poder desvelar trucos poco amor a la magia y poca cabida a este foro tiene.

----------


## frankvercetti

....disculpen por meterme donde no me llaman (no vine a meterme a la pelea), yendo al punto de la pregunta (que creo a alguien pudiese servirle de algo lo que se diga), hace un tiempo tuve entre mi repertorio el efecto de los cubiertos que se doblan, en situaciones (como eventos de tiendas departamentales) donde hay mucha afluencia de espectadores, compraba cubiertos de esos de 5 dolares la docena (hablando de que el dolar en aquel tiempo no estaba al precio de ahorita), para mi lo que importa mas que nada es la calidad de la rutina, así se vean algo delgados los cubiertos, el hecho de que el doblez se vea limpio y que va sucediendo en la punta de los dedos bajo la mirada del público es lo que hace que el grosor este de mas, lo importante es la calidad de la magia.

En cuanto a utilizar artículos trucados, nunca me sentí a gusto con la idea, siempre me ha gustado que mis espectadores puedan revisar el material antes y después.

Espero sirva de algo, saludos!!!!

----------


## Mat

¿Que ha pasado con el foro de hace unos años? Esto va de mal en peor. Lo digo sin acritud y con respeto, pero creo que se esta desmadrando.

----------


## Oscar Rod

> ¿Que ha pasado con el foro de hace unos años? Esto va de mal en peor. Lo digo sin acritud y con respeto, pero creo que se esta desmadrando.


De acuerdo. Mi teoría tiene que ver con el tipo de gente que entra: los de "antes" eran, en general, más entedidos y habían dedicado mucho tiempo. Cada vez, cualquiera que ve dos juegos en youtube, hace un curso intensivo de dos días, se compra un juego o lee medio libro se cree mago y con criterio para opinar y contradecir...Sin hablar de no aceptar las criticas...

¿Qué se puede hacer?...no lo se. Sinceramente, creo que de poco sirve ya, salvo para preguntas para gente muy, muy, muy poco iniciada. Al menos es la impresión que yo tengo. Ojala se pueda hacer algo, ya que la idea de un foro realmente útil sería estupenda.

----------


## Moñiño

Los entendidos se fueron por no perder el tiempo. Gente que habia hecho un trabajo de estudio, para que 20 veces se hicera el mismo post con la misma pregunta (nadie se tomaba el trabajo de usar el buscador) respondiendola en muchos casos, gente que apenas lleva tiempo (y peor aun, no ha actuado en su vida ante un publico que no sea su circulo de amigos) y en mucho de los casos con comentarios agresivos. Por otro lado, otros foros de magia, han dado carpetazo en post de nuevas plataformas como Facebook.  Antes esa gente aportaba, trabajo experiencia, estudio, pero visto que era como pedicar en el desierto.................Salu2.

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Los entendidos se fueron por no perder el tiempo. Gente que habia hecho un trabajo de estudio, para que 20 veces se hicera el mismo post con la misma pregunta (nadie se tomaba el trabajo de usar el buscador) respondiendola en muchos casos, gente que apenas lleva tiempo (y peor aun, no ha actuado en su vida ante un publico que no sea su circulo de amigos) y en mucho de los casos con comentarios agresivos. Por otro lado, otros foros de magia, han dado carpetazo en post de nuevas plataformas como Facebook. Antes esa gente aportaba, trabajo experiencia, estudio, pero visto que era como pedicar en el desierto.................Salu2.


Una pena, pero si sirve para que la magia (la de verdad, no lo que se ve revelado en youtube) salga de internet y vuelva a los circulos mágicos...bienvenido sea.

Se volverá al secretismo debido a la politica del mínimo esfuerzo, pero quizás sea lo suyo.Lo que está claro es que, sientiendolo mucho, un foro en la situación que está...

----------


## b12jose

A ver... 

claramente el foro no está en sus mejores momentos, eso está claro, pero si todos los mensajes del foro son para quejarse de lo mal que está... ya os digo que dudo mucho que vuelva a estar como antes... 

No obstante hya muuuuuchos, muchiiiiiisimos temas más que interesantes si se bucea un poco por el, y el que tengamos más temas interesantes, depende de vosotros(nosotros) los usuarios que quieran dotar a esto de temas interesantes y tal. También es verdad que nos sobran trollers... pero bueno, que le vamos a hacer...

----------


## Guirae

Buenas, dejando a un lado (casi)todo lo que se ha hablado... He entrado aquí por una rutina en la que acabo haciendo un floating ring en salón con loops. 
Para reforzar la idea, hablo de que lo que voy a realizar no tiene nada que ver con la magia que están acostumbrados y que para ello me he estado entrenando blablabla cosas de energias blablabla. Total que primero hago un poco de juego con invisible touch, fallando en un primer momento y preguntandole al espectador si nota algo etc.

Ya cuando me siento preparado pido el anillo y pum. Ok. Pero aún hay escepticos que no acaban de entrar en la atmósfera y buscaba doblar algun cuerpo metálico o algo rápido y fácil de mentalismo, que reforzase al gran final del anillo. En tiendamagia he encontrado un abridor de botellas que se dobla solo y un reloj de arena que puedes parar.

No se como funcionan, seguro que es sencillisimo pero ambos de mas de 100€.

Resumiendo... alguien conoce y/o me puede recomendar algun objeto sencillo que ayude a reforzar mi energia extrasensorial?? Gracias.

----------


## Darkman

Mira esto: http://www.tiendamagia.com/clip-taiwan-p-8493.html
O esto: http://www.tiendamagia.com/ellusioni...st-p-7800.html
No los he visto en directo, pero son algo más baratitos y el efecto es el mismo. Claro, que para escenario no sirven! ;-)

----------


## Guirae

Gracias Darkman!

Los habia visto, la verdad es que el wiregram es brutal, es un efecto que conozco y que hace un amigo mio. Pensaré bien si tiene cabida de alguna forma en el escenario, al estar con un espectador al lado que lo ve muy de cerca podria llegar a funcionar... pero no se, son muy pequeños >.<

He visto algo de tenedores winko, alguien tiene idea de que son? se doblan fácilmente??

----------


## jbarrena

Por si te vale de algo mi oinión, yo tengo el clip y la verdad es que te limita bastante, tienes que tener condiciones casi de laboratorio para poder hacerlo. Olvidate de llevarlo preparado y hacerlo en mitad de una rutina. Es para prepararlo y hacerlo sin tardar

----------


## cerveser

> A ver... 
> 
> claramente el foro no está en sus mejores momentos, eso está claro, pero si todos los mensajes del foro son para quejarse de lo mal que está... ya os digo que dudo mucho que vuelva a estar como antes... 
> 
> No obstante hya muuuuuchos, muchiiiiiisimos temas más que interesantes si se bucea un poco por el, y el que tengamos más temas interesantes, depende de vosotros(nosotros) los usuarios que quieran dotar a esto de temas interesantes y tal. También es verdad que nos sobran trollers... pero bueno, que le vamos a hacer...


Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Como veréis, hace bien poco que estoy registrado y he escrito también poco; entré al foro por recomendación de uno de los Moderadores al que conozco personalmente. 
Tengo que decir que, a pesar de no tener acceso al área secreta, por que no me lo he ganado, no cumplo los requisitos (todavía, jeje), estoy aprendiendo muchísimo viendo lo que se ha ido escribiendo durante muchos años, y el nivel de conocimiento en general es mucho mayor que el mío, lo que implica que diariamente, cuando entro al foro aunque sea a leer (es difícil preguntar algo que no se haya preguntado ya...), permitirme que insista, aprendo algo nuevo.

Así pues, está claro que queda en las manos de los usuarios el dotar de "vida" y contenido un foro, y aprovecho para animar a aquellos que hace tiempo que no escriben o comparten a que lo hagan de nuevo, porqué hay gente que le sigue interesando la magia más allá de las revelaciones, en ocasiones, polémicas.

Espero haber sabido escribir lo que pienso, es un poco abstracto.

Un saludo,
cerveser.

----------

